# Sage barista brew temperature



## Cloud (Mar 9, 2019)

Hi I know there has been a lot of threads on this forum regarding this matter but please don't lynch me just yet.

I found this review on youtube the guy ate about 5:55s starts measuring water temp which is about 199F/93 celcius






When I brew just water straight to the mug or choose hot water to pour into my mug the water is hot but nothing close to 90 degrees celcius even at highest setting I can drink long black straight away probably on one go. This is with cup warmed up with hot water I can easily soak my fingers in that water.

Now I have read I lot of comments before seeing this review that people are having the same with their machines some guy said that his water temp is about 68 degrees? At best. So many such opinions that I started to think that this is not an issue/fault but something normal for this machine.

If you look at the comments below this review someone mentions that his temp is 75 and then got a reply from the reviewer that this is a way too cold.

So what is the deal with this machines are 90% of them just faulty?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Or are 90 percent of the people not measuring the temp comparative to each other or accurately?

Brew temp is not the same as the temp of water poured into a vessel.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

Measuring brew temperature needs specialised equipment and what comes out of a portafilter is expected to be lower. There are several things to consider

How thick and cold etc are the drinking vessels.

Has the portafilter been warmed up.

Has the machine been flushed a little to warm up internal parts.

Another complication is that PID will be tuned to expect a range of water flow rates. To high and the temperature will be lower than its should be. If some one wants to measure it realistically then buy or make one of these

https://www.espressoparts.com/scace-2-espresso-machine-thermofilter-temperature-pressure-device

The PID tunings for hot water and steam will be and have to be entirely different.

The other aspect is what are people comparing it with. Maybe instant made with boiling water straight out of a kettle. It wont be that hot and shouldn't be even with instant. Easy to illustrate. Put milk in before adding the water or better still make it in the microwave. There will be a distinct improvement in taste.








When I started using a BE I thought the drinks were rather cool. Most of that was down to the mugs I was using so switched to borosilicate ones which take away less heat, Also comparing it with how I made coffee before with boiling water. These days I generally let my drinks cool as it's far easier to appreciate the taste. Still use the same mugs. Drinks made into those on a BE were to hot to drink.

Sage do takes steps on their small machines to prevent the portafilter from taking lots of heat out of the coffee as it's flowing out of the portafilter. It works as well. I did preheat it but purely because on the beans I use there was a taste difference on 3 shots pulled on the trot. There are 2 ways of looking at this. A conventional machine is likely to take 20min plus to get the portafilter and group head hot. 1/2 hour or more is more common. What I did was run a shot through an empty pressurised basket. Quick and easy and doesn't use much water. Sage might say use the hot water outlet. As mentioned this was nothing to do with the temperature of the drinks only taste variations.








Maybe if the hot water outlet is too cold people should swill their hands in it. Wish them luck and probably best to book a doctors appointment 1st. Same with drips of the showerscreen after a shot. I caught one of those and finished up with a blister.

I drink americano so the final temperature is more determined by the hot water coming out of the machine. Simllarly milk based drinks will be determined by the temperature of the milk. Then comes thick cold drinking vessels. A conventional machine for home use is probably capable of getting those up to seriously hot levels - if people have the time to wait while it does it. So you might say what are Sage to do - there aim is good coffee and unfortunately too much heat will and does drive flavour away.

John

-


----------



## Cloud (Mar 9, 2019)

Any tips how to warm up portafilter?


----------



## pgarrish (May 20, 2017)

Just run a shot through it with no coffee


----------

